# Grunting/Noisy breathing



## ZiggyLove (Apr 12, 2013)

Ziggy is a minirex and is approximately 18 months old.

This morning, he is making noises while breathing. Mostly when he exhales. I know this might not make sense. The noise definitely seems to be coming from around his nose area, not chest.

He wouldn't eat this morning. But he does sit up when I pet him.

Ideas?


----------



## tolstoibunny (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds like upper or lower respiratory infection. You need to get him to the vet as soon as possible because his condition can get worse very rapidly. Good luck.


----------



## ZiggyLove (Apr 12, 2013)

:cry1: He's gone. In the time it took me to take my youngest to school and come back, he passed.

We are devestated. He was fine yesterday, playing and eating.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness, so very sorry for you...can't believe things went badly so quickly. Rest In Peace Ziggy.


----------



## tolstoibunny (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry fo your loss. 

It might have been pneumonia. My first bunny also started to suddenly have noisy breathing and she passed very soon after, even though she was put on antibiotics almost right away. Vet said it was pneumonia.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Rabbits often hide symptoms of serious illness. We had a bunny with a large tumor in his abdomen that caused occasional coughing fits but no other symptoms. One day, he started having breathing difficulties, and he was gone within hours.


----------



## HEM (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about Ziggy
Binky free Ziggy


----------

